# Synvisc One



## celcano (Dec 7, 2015)

My physician injected 6 cc's of Synvisc One.  I asked him how many mgs that was and he said he didn't know as it was not on the package.  I couldn't find an exact answer on the internet.  Can any tell me how mgs this is?

Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 7, 2015)

Synvisc-One contains " three 2-mL doses (16 mg each) of a complete SYNVISC treatment regimen (48 mg). "

It is reported per 1 mg and there are a total of 48 mgs injected.

http://www.synvisconehcp.com/billing-codes

J7325 For Synvisc-One and SYNVISC, per 1mg 
Synvisc-One 48 in Units field of CMS-1500 Claim form or electronic equivalent 


http://products.sanofi.us/synviscone/synviscone.html

HOW SUPPLIED

Synvisc-One is supplied in a 10 mL glass syringe containing 3 doses (48 mg) of hylan G-F 20. The contents of the syringe are sterile and non-pyrogenic

Each 10 mL syringe of Synvisc-One combines the three 2-mL doses (16 mg each) of a complete SYNVISC treatment regimen (48 mg). Each Synvisc-One 10-mL syringe contains:
?Hylan polymers (hylan A + hylan B) 48 mg
?Sodium chloride 51 mg
?Disodium hydrogen phosphate 0.96 mg
?Sodium dihydrogen phosphate monohydrate 0.24 mg
?Water for injection q.s. to 6.0 mL


----------



## hopepg (Dec 8, 2015)

We bill Synvisc-One as 48 units when it is administered. This is usually just a one per series injection. 
We bill Synvisc as 16 units when it is administered. This is usually a 3 injection per series injection (patient will come in 3 times to get each injection)

The details on the med packaging will likely provide the details. The above information from dwaldman is very helpful. The CMS website also has some helpful information in billing these meds.


----------



## celcano (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you!  I have tucked this away.


----------

